# New Hampshire Orchid Sale!



## Gcroz (Aug 2, 2012)

My nursery will be having a Sale this month. We will be joined by Mountain Orchids and Kelly's Korner Orchid Siupplies.

If you are in the area, or would like to drive up, it will be a fun day. Our town has many nice restaurants, and crystal clear lake to swim in, and beautiful scenery.

PM me for address and any other questions.


----------



## Gcroz (Aug 3, 2012)

One view? Really?

Phrag. dalessandroi's in spike will be on Sale as well!


----------



## Gcroz (Aug 3, 2012)

Remember, there's also no sales tax in NH!!!!


----------



## nikv (Aug 3, 2012)

I'd love to go, but you're a bit far away from California. Good luck with the sale, though!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 9, 2012)

Gcroz, Don't pay any attention to when it says one view. There has to be something wrong with that function, as when I wrote a post for sale items I showed one post and got a number or replys to my e-mail so it can't be working properly.


----------

